# Fuel pressure test and specs



## 2015murano1017 (Jul 13, 2017)

My friend has a 2015 Murano. I need to check his fuel pressure. i think he is starving for fuel. Its cutting out. Fuel filter? fuel pump? I was just going to start out with a pressure test to start things out. i do not know what engine he has i think its the v6. my question is where is the test port and what are the specs for the test? KOEO and KOER. Thanks for the help!!


----------

